# Rot on supporting porch post



## jim3222 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,

Our house is 31 years old.  I discovered that one of our porch post (6" x 6" treated lumber) which supports the roof over the porch has significant rot in the center of the post at the concrete floor level.  

This is not an easy post to replace.  Matter of fact it is way beyond my abilities.  I purchased some 2 part Epoxy Wood Consolidant from Abatron and also some of their Epoxy Wood Filler 2 part putty.

My original intention was to drill some holes towards the bottom of the post and then squirt in the mixed Wood Consolidant into the drilled holes.  As I was drilling the holes all of sudden the resistance was next to nothing.  Causing me to draw the conclusion that the rot in the center of the post is quite extensive.  I ended up mixing about 16 ounces total of the Consolidant and pouring it into the holes.  Probably about 4 ounces came dribbling out the bottom of the post along the concrete floor.  

Last night I woke up and realized that I probably need to be be replacing the rot with something other then supporting the rot with Consolidant.  Seems like my only viable alternative is carving out part of the rot at the bottom then replacing it will the 2 part Epoxy Wood Filler.  Let that dry and harden to full strength which takes about a week.  Then carve out another portion of the rot and replace that.  

I realize actually replacing the post would be much better.  But as I mentioned it is way beyond my skill level.  Hiring somebody out of the blue to do it.  Is chancy at best.

I was wondering if anyone here has used 2 part Epoxy Wood Filler and what their experience was with it.  Does 2 part Epoxy Wood Filler have compressive strength that would be needed in this situation?  

Any information would be appreciated.

Thank you.

Have a Great Day,
Jim


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 24, 2011)

First of all, welcome aboard Jim.
And we can help you to replace that post, you just need to get the confidence up, and send us a few pictures if you can.
This is actually an easier job than most. 
A car jack, a hand saw, and an extra 4x4 are the basics you will need.
Adding pieces to a rotten board only prolongs the inevitable, and the structure suffers because it has also most likely sank down with the rot.

Read through this link, post a picture of the post and what it is supporting , and we will help because this is DIY.
How to Replace or Update a Porch Column | eHow.com


----------



## nealtw (Jul 24, 2011)

When using epoxy to repair rot you first have to remove the rot, so no part of your plan will work. Like inspector said, there's lots of help for changing the post.


----------



## BrianKiernan (Jul 30, 2011)

If the pt post is directly on the concrete this will keep happening. They sell metal post bases that get the wood off the concrete.

Temp support the 6 x 6 and get the weight off it. Cut the rot out and install the metal base. If the 6 x 6 does not reach the base not you may need to cut a chuck of 6 x 6 to make up the difference. 

Now this is only if the rot goes up a few inches off the ground.

Here is a link to an image of the base I am talking about.

http://media.mydoitbest.com/imagerequest.aspx?sku=101552&size=2&warehouse=C&newsize=200


----------



## nealtw (Jul 30, 2011)

A treated post is fine to sit on concrete or a metal post holder, as long as the post holder is rated for treated lumber, The problem starts when you cut the post to length and then put the cut end down. Alway us cut end sealer and when possible put factory end down.


----------

